# Wanted Tivo Minis



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Looking for 93000 Version

Looking for up to 4 right now..


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 5, 2006)

I believe that is the one I have at home, I am trying to sell for 75 it has lifetime service with it, interested let me know asap


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 5, 2006)

stuart628 said:


> I believe that is the one I have at home, I am trying to sell for 75 it has lifetime service with it, interested let me know asap


Yep it's a 9300 series 
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

